# Is this a scam



## UberLady10001

When I try to sign up for Uber it directs me to website with address bonjour uber.
Then it ask for SSN.
I see Uber has no "contact us" email link so I can't ask them.
Is this a legit website?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Probably not. If u don’t like it better to be safe.


----------



## unPat

Download the uber Driver app and download from there. As long as you get redirected from the app it’s legit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Yes uber is a scam...

whether or not the website you were looking at was pointing to the "official" scam is a whole nother point.


----------



## UberBastid

^^^^


----------



## UberLady10001

. . . . and the answer is.

I went to a uber introductory session and they said bonjour uber is a legitimate website.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

UberLady10001 said:


> When I try to sign up for Uber it directs me to website with address bonjour uber.
> Then it ask for SSN.
> I see Uber has no "contact us" email link so I can't ask them.
> Is this a legit website?


No, it's not a legit website. Just PM me your information and I can take care of it for you. Please include your full name, address, SS#, date of birth, bank account and routing#, any passwords to said bank accounts and mother's maiden name.

Remit to;

SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net


----------



## UberLady10001

Ha ha ha ha. 
I checked it out, the answer is: yes, it is a legitimate Uber partner website.


----------



## DrivingForYou

UberLady10001 said:


> Ha ha ha ha.
> I checked it out, the answer is: yes, it is a legitimate Uber partner website.


The "important" part of a domain name is the middle "top level domain".

Www.uber.com for instance

"Uber.com" is the legit top level.

So "something.uber.com" is just a derivative sub domain, still under control of the top level domain.

However, " somethinguber.com" with no period between something and Uber, IS NOT.

And also the .com is important. Many nations have other suffixes, so:

Uber.cr

Is probably totally fake.

So in your case:

Bonjour.uber.com

Is fine, but

Bonjour-uber.com

Is a fake scam.


----------



## UberLady10001

Thank you Drivingfor. Excellent post.
I tried posting what you did (the actual url) but it was prohibited by the mods.
I'm glad you posted this. I sure it will help other folks searching for this term. I know when I tried searching the forum there was nothing.


----------



## Hungry

I am gratefull that this information is here. Thank you UberLady10001 and Drivingfor. I am in the proccess of applying to drive for UBER, I became very concerned when I noticed the bonjour uber com .Very relieved to find this forum


----------



## backcountryrez




----------



## El Janitor

Yeah WTF is this? I'm weary about this also.


----------

